# What's wrong with ASL?



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Seems like this is a GERMAN Shepherd Forum rather than a GSD Forum.
Everyone's talking about Bismark Vom This and Helga Vom That.

I have yet to see any ASL interest or prejudice. Seems like everyone wants a German, East German, Czec ... etc.
I am perfectly happy with my ASL.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I have an ASL dog, I love him! I do like the look of the GSL but as far as personality go I like the more laid back, lower energy level of the ASL. That is based on the dogs I own of course!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

shannonrae said:


> I have an ASL dog, I love him! I do like the look of the GSL but as far as personality go I like the more laid back, lower energy level of the ASL. That is based on the dogs I own of course!


Lower energy? Mine is the Energizer bunny!
Like your album, by the way, wish more people had them.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have had american lined dogs, just don't have any right now. If the right one came along, I wouldn't be objecting to it. 

There are quite a few on this board that have ASL dogs there just seems to be more 'talk' about the german lines


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PaddyD said:


> Seems like this is a GERMAN Shepherd Forum rather than a GSD Forum.
> Everyone's talking about Bismark Vom This and Helga Vom That.
> 
> I have yet to see any ASL interest or prejudice. Seems like everyone wants a German, East German, Czec ... etc.
> I am perfectly happy with my ASL.


I think what we NAME our GSD's frequently have less to do with any prejudice about their lines and way more to do with the fact that at the core, the name of the breed is *German* Shepherd Dog.

My first GSD came from the Seeing Eye and I didn't know anything about the different lines at that point. But when I was trying to come up with a name it just seemed to make sense to look at German names I liked. And ended up with Elsa Rose which is a combination of the 'german' thing and American. 

Now that I am more educated about the breed, I appreciate the way most of the breeders choose to name their litters. Going alphabetical thru each litter (1st litter all have 'a' names, next 'b' names and so on) cause it helps keep track of them if you want to follow them as they mature to compare. And the von or vom thing is also a wonderful thing in my book cause it attaches the good AND the bad back to the breeder! So if I love the breeding program of one breeder (say for example Wildhaus) then I know to follow those dogs and possibly get one from them down the road. Or say I find the (I am making up this name :wild vom Lenderhausen dogs are too low key for my next agility dog, I wouldn't follow thru and look at their puppies.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My GSD is from American lines and west German showlines.

He is just plain old Sinister Black no vom or von here. 

My next puppy will be from Czech lines.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

All of my GSD's have been of American bloodlines. All have been family pets and companions ! I'm perfectly happy with my Americanized German Shepherds ! 
Not that I wouldn't own an import ... I can't afford the price tag !


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I started with a American Line Shepherd that a friend gave me as a companion dog. He was nice dog, but did not have the drive and tenacity for the activities I wanted to participate in. But, I have known some ASL dogs that could do a lot. They owned a degree of hardness and drive that was very nice. as well being super solid in nerve. So, I know they do exist. Are those dogs the majority? I am not so sure of that. To me, weak temperaments show up more often than I would like to see.


The same friend who gave me my first dog recently gifted me another ASL pup. I like her but she is just not as much dog as my German line dogs. We will see how she does in training. Right now, her team is intent on her running around the ring! She was definitely bred with showing as the goal. 

Here's my little ASL pup looking hopefully at the helper to move the prey object...










In a lot of ways, the Americans went their own way with German Shepherd breeding.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

My rescue was from American lines-at least I think she was-she was just wonderful Just wanted to please me and got me motivated to train-If you are happy with your dog that's great-wouldn't worry about what people say on the internet


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

holland said:


> My rescue was from American lines-at least I think she was-she was just wonderful Just wanted to please me and got me motivated to train-*If you are happy with your dog that's great-wouldn't worry about what people say on the internet*


:thumbup: Excellent advice!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Of course, we should be happy with our pets! 

That being so, I am always happy to discuss my various "lines" of dogs and what they are about. The two things are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Thank you all. Good input. I am very happy with my ASL. I like her lines, her movement, intelligence, energy and looks and personality...... not necessarily in that order. ;-)


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree with Holland and LaRen66, enjoy your dog, especially if it fits your life. Often, discussion on here pertains to the "breeding" of German Shepherds and then subject matter goes from an individual's preference to a responsibility to the breed. But for individual owners; Enjoy YOUR German Shepherd.
In regards to the ASL, the strengths of this line these days is the American show ring and family/pet. If you notice when discussion of these dogs are entailed it is primarily centered around these two elements. Many of the discussions on board, center around performance, training, vocations for service to man, etc. You don't tend to see many ASL dogs in these capacities these days(some...but very limited)so on these topics you don't tend to see much input from that perspective.
As an owner of an ASL dog; your dog certainly provides you with all the joys and love as all the other lines do. Enjoy your dog!!
One last thing...when you go to the sections in the forum on health, diet, rescues, puppies, etc. I think you find many ASL owners that are posting and contributing. However, in the breeding section of a working/herding dog, I think you will find more discussion from breeders that produce the working/herding traits and not as much from people who breed for non traditional roles.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

My American line/German Showline GSD is very affectionate, friendly, smart, easy to train and exactly what I was looking for in a dog, but I wish he had more pep in his step. He can be quite lazy when he wants to be and he enjoys watching tv.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Cliff. Would like to join that group of productive GSDs because of her high work and search drive. But then I'd have to get off my butt, wouldn't I?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have ASL dogs and love them. Mine have had plenty of energy and drive. I have done lots of AKC performance stuff with mine.




























And the puppy (now 11 months old) is following in his ancestors footsteps.

All dogs should be pets first, and competitors second.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Paddy D,
Yep!!!!

Daphne, You are a moderator, contributor, and breeder of ASL that perform and show. I think if you weren't the exception to the rule, then the OP would see more of what they felt was lacking in terms of posts from ASL in this section of the forum.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I own an American line puppy, and while she doesn't have the same level of drive my German crossline dog has, she is actually pretty flashy in her obedience work, very eager to learn, smart smart smart (smarter than I can handle sometimes), and is in some ways, easier to work with.

She has a natural retrieve (much to my shock) and is VERY quickly picking up the dumbbell portion of the AKC Open obedience routine. We're just getting to work on heeling, but so far she's doing really well. She is better able to put a cap on her drives, unlike my boy, who can go over threshold if I'm not careful (very barky). I think she'll be an absolutely fabulous performance dog.

We plan on putting a BH, AD, and CDX on her at the very least.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

cliffson1 said:


> Paddy D,
> Yep!!!!
> 
> Daphne, You are a moderator, contributor, and breeder of ASL that perform and show. I think if you weren't the exception to the rule, then the OP would see more of what they felt was lacking in terms of posts from ASL in this section of the forum.


As a moderator I don't feel comfortable starting threads on ASL dogs. I only post to other's threads (except for pictures and brags). :help:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Andaka said:


> As a moderator I don't feel comfortable starting threads on ASL dogs. I only post to other's threads (except for pictures and brags). :help:


Good to hear some ASL voices. I was beginning to think with a German accent.
Also interesting to 'hear' about the stereotypical behaviors attributed to ASLs and GWLs.
Since this will probably be our last dog I am glad I 'bought American'.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Actually, Daphne, part of being a moderator is starting threads when there is a need.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> Good to hear some ASL voices. I was beginning to think with a German accent.
> 
> Since this will probably be our last dog I am glad I 'bought American'.


They are called "German" Shepherds, after all.

:shrug:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> They are called "German" Shepherds, after all.
> 
> :shrug:


Exactly.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

GSDElsa said:


> They are called "German" Shepherds, after all.
> 
> :shrug:


No kidding? I missed that entirely.

I was talking about LINES.:help:


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

lhczth said:


> Actually, Daphne, part of being a moderator is starting threads when there is a need.


Yes Daphne, naughty Daphne, go to your room Daphne.
:smirk:


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

:blush:


:thinking:


:surrender:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Well I hope that you do start a thread on ASL-it would be nice to learn about them


----------



## mayhemkb (Aug 27, 2010)

I agree. I would like have a better depth of knowledge about the ASL dogs and their pedigrees.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

All the Hooligans have come from ASLs and I've been very happy with them. Over the years I've done obedience, herding, a little conformaton. and had a lot of fun until I injured my knee during herding class and had to stop all the fun stuff.

My sister on the other hand has had GSDs almost as long as I have (mid-70's), and she prefers the German Showlines. She's done extensive obedience, some conformation, some schutzhund.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> No kidding? I missed that entirely.
> 
> I was talking about LINES.:help:


And started ranting about talking with a German accent and vom this and von that.

So not sure what either of those things has to do with lines? An ASL breeder could add a von to their name as well.

But anyhow.

Bottom line is don't be sensitive about your dog. If you want to start a conversation about ASL's asking specific questions about bloodlines you are interested in, then do so.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yeah, what sort of things do you want to know about ASL? I don't claim to know everything, but I have been involved with breeding, showing, and training for 40+ years (not quite as old as Doc) so I have learned a thing or two.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Andaka said:


> Yeah, what sort of things do you want to know about ASL? I don't claim to know everything, but I have been involved with breeding, showing, and training for 40+ years (not quite as old as Doc) so I have learned a thing or two.


What are the biggest changes you've seen in the people involved with the breed after all these years, if any?


----------

